# conneaut



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

anyone been to the conneaut since it started raining.....even before.....any hookups? info would be appreciated plannin a trip. thanks.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

well fellow akronite they have been catching steelhead in Conneaut for well over a month! Any rain will make it better, here is a web site for ya enjoy!

http://www.afws.net/


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

ive been there 3 times the past 3 weeks and it got better everytime. Its still early i think but ive done decent everytime out the most recent trip last week i went 8 for 8 biggest being 31`` long fish not to fat but it jumped out of the water 5 times it was a great fight. i am thinking of going this friday if its not to high and muddy.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Just left and did ok lost a couple but landed a nice male. All on sax


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the info, goin out there next week. will post results.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

was any one there today wondering if it was muddy


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

i drove by yesterday looked to be movin decent and a little stained up


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

went up this morning flow was fast, water level is up a little bit, and water was muddy. had one on and another hit, should be good sunday


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

this is a fish-up gimme all your tarter sauce or the dame gets it.....
nice gun-pose with a conneaut chromer


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dang! That's a nice picture...I guess you took a professional photographer out with you. Oh...by the way nice fish too!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish and pic ryosapien.

I have to agree with buckeyebrewer. 

What camera model did you use?
Thanks, Rumi. !%


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

BB (aka [email protected]%) took the picture that is why he said that .He does take some good pictures though lol. HOpefully i get to try out the camera today. my girlfriend says she is going to buy me a fisher price waterproof unbreakable camera for xmas due to my propensity for breaking anything electronic by baptising it in the river.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cannon Powershot A95


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL... thanks bb.
I'm now using a Canon Powershot myself and like it.


----------

